

The Weird Stuff Warehouse is where old tech goes to retire - david4096
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/05/the-weird-stuff-warehouse-is-where-old-tech-goes-to-retire/

======
tzs
I loved that place when I lived in Silicon Valley back in the late '80s and
early '90s.

They were on Kern Ave just west of the Lawrence Expressway. Nearby on the
other side of the street (where Sports Basement is now) was Fry's flagship
store. Across Lawrence from the Fry's, there was the original store for
Computer Literacy Bookshops, and right near that was a Togo's.

A perfect geek Saturday afternoon for me was to go hit Weird Stuff and Fry's,
then Computer Literacy to check for new books and pickup the latest tech
magazines, then read those magazines while enjoying either a cold #2 or a hot
#7 from Togo's.

~~~
msie
Wow! Sounds like a dream! Sadly, the last time I went to a Fry's it felt like
it was turning into a Circuit City or Best Buy.

~~~
reeses
A lot of Fry's are very much like a second-tier Best Buy with a longer/weirder
impulse/checkout aisle.

If it opened in the last ten years and doesn't have a motif that embarrasses
you more than the fact that you're going to an electronics store, it's No True
Fry's.

------
mikestew
"it's an era when RAID controllers were the size of a modern day sound card"

That doesn't make much sense to me. For those that don't just use what's on
the motherboard, even PCI cards are pretty small. RAID controllers that I
remember, OTOH, were pretty beefy.

Regardless, cool looking place. I'm glad they're able to make a go of it.

~~~
reeses
I love that comparison. "Wait, sound card? Don't those come on the
motherboard? Isn't the RAID controller on the motherboard, too?"

In five years, add video cards, RAM, and SSD to the list. Only old people (you
will be assimilated) and nerds beyond gamers will understand the references.

------
mgarfias
Dad brought home that poster in the 4th image (the wave of the future) for me
when I was in the 5th grade. Weird.

------
mtdev
They have a bunch of stuff on their eBay page that is not on the floor but is
available for local pickup.

------
mcs
I love this place

